# Directv2PC stuttering on HD Playback



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

**Note: I've been discussing powerline adaptors in another thread here, and actually reported the below issue in that thread, but didn't get any replies. Sorry to those of you who have already read this**

I'm having some issues with Directv2PC. I'm using 2 powerline adaptors sold by Directv. Basically SD streams just fine, but HD is constantly stuttering. I believe the longest amount of clean HD I got was about 30 seconds.

I have the computer plugged directly into the router, so I am not relying on any wireless. I know the computer is not the problem, because I have used Directv2PC without issue at my own house (I'm trying to set this up for my uncle). The computer is a Macbook Pro Core2Duo 2.2 GHz with 4 GB if ram (but only 3 GB accessible in windows XP).

One of the interesting things that I noted is that the powerline adapter upstairs only has the powerline link light on, while the ethernet link is off. I originally thought this might be due to the wiring in the house, but when I unplugged the DVR and plugged in my computer the ethernet light did come on. So, for some reason when the DVR is plugged in the ethernet light is off, but the internet still works (albeit not fast enough for HD streaming with Directv2PC). Could this be a problem with the dvr, or is it normal for there to be only one light on when a dvr is plugged in?

If the only problem is that the poweline adaptors are not fast enough to stream HD via Direct2PC (given the particulars of my set-up of course, but keep in mind it is pretty simple) it would seem that Directv should take these adaptors back so I can buy something faster. I've heard that D* makes it hard if not impossible to return these. Has anyone tried to return these things to D* for a similar reason?


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So I take it you are running parallels on that Mac? Provided your powerline adapters are running correctly, they are way more than fast enough to stream HD content from your DVR. Perhaps there are wiring issues at this location.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Because this is primarily related to DIRECTV2PC, I'm moving this to the DIRECTV Extras forum.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

CCarncross said:


> So I take it you are running parallels on that Mac? Provided your powerline adapters are running correctly, they are way more than fast enough to stream HD content from your DVR. Perhaps there are wiring issues at this location.


Actually I'm running XP through bootcamp. Directv2pc works without hitch at my own house, but not at my uncles (at my house the DVRs are wired to the router).

My question actually has more to do with determining what is going on with my uncle's powerline adaptors/dvr. I'm just using Directv2PC to demonstrate that something is going on. I'm not sure if the problem relates to the adaptors, the dvr, or the wiring. When my laptop is plugged in to the adaptor I get both lights (powerline and ehternet link). When the DVR is plugged in only the powerline link light is on.

Sorry for posting in the wrong forum.

Thanks for any ideas


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Debugging the application based on what you have and/or can test isn't going to be much help with your uncle's situation; especially since your setup already works.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

James2006, have you loaded up the software that comes with the powerline adapters to see what speeds they are syncing at and the signal quality? My experience has been if it shows less then 40Mbps you might start seeing throughput problems on HD content.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I just installed Directv2PC today, and had no problems with the installation. I have a HR20-700 networked via powerline. My laptop connects to the router wirelessly. I am able to play the recordings, but they are jerky and stuttery. SD and HD are the same. The powerline software says I'm getting 57-58 Mbps on the connection. 

I find that if I pause the recording and wait awhile, the playback will not stutter when it is restarted, but after about 60 seconds the stuttering starts again. It doesn't matter how long I pause, the stuttering still resumes within 60 seconds.

Any ideas?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

eileen22 said:


> I just installed Directv2PC today, and had no problems with the installation. I have a HR20-700 networked via powerline. My laptop connects to the router wirelessly. I am able to play the recordings, but they are jerky and stuttery. SD and HD are the same. The powerline software says I'm getting 57-58 Mbps on the connection.
> 
> I find that if I pause the recording and wait awhile, the playback will not stutter when it is restarted, but after about 60 seconds the stuttering starts again. It doesn't matter how long I pause, the stuttering still resumes within 60 seconds.
> 
> Any ideas?


Sounds like a throughput issue, how about trying with the laptop directly connected to the router to elimiate the wireless connection as an issue?


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't have a spare Ethernet cable, so I will have to pick one up over the next few days and try that. I tried watching an HD show on the laptop today, and I am so far not having the stuttering problem. The HomePlug utilities says I'm getting 63 Mbps, which is better than yesterday. Could the difference between 58 and 63 Mbps be the reason that the stuttering is gone?

PQ is outstanding on the laptop!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

eileen22 said:


> I don't have a spare Ethernet cable, so I will have to pick one up over the next few days and try that. I tried watching an HD show on the laptop today, and I am so far not having the stuttering problem. The HomePlug utilities says I'm getting 63 Mbps, which is better than yesterday. Could the difference between 58 and 63 Mbps be the reason that the stuttering is gone?
> 
> PQ is outstanding on the laptop!


 "The biggest problem is": streaming video doesn't like lost or missing "bits". File transferring can ask for the missing bit(s) to be resent, but streaming has to drop the frame and simply move on.
You have two "hops" [wireless & powerline] that could be both losing bits.
HD streaming is around 10 Mb/s, but this needs to be pretty much 100%.
"I'd bet" if you can change one of your hops to a wired connection, you'll have better results.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Okay I got an Ethernet cable, but I have been unable to set up a wired connection from the laptop to the router. I disconnected the wireless connection, plugged in the cable on both ends. Then I tried to create a new broadband connection, and it keeps failing. I have never needed a wired connection on this Vista laptop. Am I forgetting something simple?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"best guess" is to go into "control panel, network and sharing", then check status, or under tasks, setup a new connection/network.


----------

